# INTJ Fears/Phobias and/or Type 6 fears/phobias



## paintsaint11 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm just interested to see what trends will occur with INTJs and/or Type 6 and their fears/phobias. Why do you think you're afraid of these things?



My phobia:

*Octopus*

Just typing the word makes me nauseous...I'm not entirely sure why I'm so terrified of them but they're absolutely horrifying!!

My fears:

Failure
Hell...(ultimate failure at life)


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Fear: Being in the grip of another person. A tool for their hopes, dreams, desires...but the phobic side leads me back into the maw. In there lies darkness and despair, a sick yearning to be a weapon and a human shield.

Analysis: I resist being affected by others due to being overcome by many people in the past. I've realized since then true strength has come from the ability to fight myself and not the demons I project on others.


----------



## paintsaint11 (Nov 5, 2011)

Being someone's instrument - whatever the purpose - is never a fun thing.


----------



## Magma Spire (Jan 8, 2012)

Jellyfish. They're like viruses: alive, but not alive. I've seen quite a few in my travels, including the Portuguese Man o' War. (No, it's not actually a jellyfish, I know. Still, it's close). I just can't stand them.

Other than that, nothing.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't have many fears that I can pinpoint....

I hate falling. I hope that I never skydive or bungee jump. Roller coasters are uncomfortable and boring.

However... If my arms are pinned to my side, I'll quickly panic. Even just laying down, getting all cuddly with an SO - if they pin my arms down I'll often need to free my arms. Oh man, just thinking about it makes me antsy!
Basically, being confined in a space where I can't stretch out freaks me out as well.I usually prefer small spaces. All I need is enough room to stand up and sit down. When people bring up the topic of being buried alive, all I can think of is how I wouldn't be able to move my arms >.<


----------



## Kaley (Nov 28, 2011)

Injections. I cry, and sob, and whine. It's absolutely ridiculous, they don't even hurt. I can get piercings and be just fine, but injections cause me to have a meltdown, hahaha. I think this fear might stem from getting injections as a child...I once had to be held so tightly that the pattern of my mom's sweater was pressed into my forehead.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Im afraid of bees and wasps, everytime I see one I want to kill it


----------



## sanja293 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have blood/injection/injury phobia.Always when i got injections or see blood i faint.
I have a pretty severe form.The first time I fainted when I was 9 years old.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a fear of being physically or mentally disabled in any way. For example, even just being sick or in a very unpleasant state. I don't like the idea of our biology being our limiting factor. I want to function at my "full capacity" and it terrifies me when I can't. Physical and mental health is of utmost importance to me. (I'm one of them rare INTJ 7's).


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

My phobias:

Helplessness: The feeling of not being able to control my own actions, or to be at someone else's mercy is one of the most terrifying things to me.

Waiting for long periods of time: Ties into the above. I feel helpless and unable to do things. Long lines and waiting rooms with nothing in them are especially disturbing for me, which is why I always bring some form of portable entertainment, usually an MP3 player to close out the world of mind crushing boredom and irritation.

Wet Socks: They just feel gross as hell and won't dry up unless I change them.


----------

